# First attempts at HP - Silver Fox Soap



## KatyP (Dec 6, 2015)

So I've done about 20 batches of CP soap and I'm feeling pretty good about that. I've been curious about HP and so when I saw the many threads recently discussing HP shaving soaps, I thought I'd give it a shot.I tried one based on the Silver Fox soap, substituting lard for the tallow (since I can't seem to get tallow for less than a million dollars). Everything seems to have gone as planned with one exception -- the cook time.  My soap seemed "done" far sooner than I anticipated.

Soap #1
7.2 oz Stearic Acid - 45%
4.0 oz CO - 25%
3.2 oz Lard (Manteca) - 20%
.8 oz Lanolin (1/2 reserved as SF after cook) - 5%
.8 oz Shea Butter (1/2 reserved as SF after cook) - 5%
.5 oz FO
1.25 oz Glycerin (I opted to add post-cook)
3.5 oz KOH @ 33% concentration (using 90%pure KOH)
7.1 oz water

I used a large crockpot. For 16 oz of oils It was about 1/4 full. I added the lye mix to my melted oils and got instant applesauce texture. It took 30 minutes on High to see any tiny bubbles along the edges. It certainly never tried to climb the pot. 10 minutes later I went to give it a stir and it was already mashed potatoes. I stirred the living daylights out of it just to make sure I wasn't seeing things. Zap test was clear, so I stirred in my FO and glycerin and spooned it into freezer paper lined frosting containers (they were the same diameter as the shaving mug I want DH to use.) I was able to unmold and cut the soap into pucks after they cooled (only a couple of hours later). I ended up with 6, each just over 4 oz.

I had expected a softer consistency (putty like) and a 2 hour cook. Is this because the crockpot simply cooked off the water faster than I had expected? Or is there something special about HP that I don't know, perhaps that if you keep cooking it will get soft again? I feel like a big dope right now, hoping I didn't cook that soap to death. It sure looks and smells nice. It's just not soft...

Can I do something to soften it up now that it's been sitting for 2 days?

Thanks!


----------



## KatyP (Dec 7, 2015)

No replies, I must be in trouble.  

I tested the soap today, and I have to say that the lather is AWESOME. I had to use quite a bit of water to get it started, but I was able to get good foam and it lasted forever. Actually, it's been well over an hour and the brush is still lathered. So despite my doubts, I guess it was a success? Photos attached. First is the finished soap right after unmolding. You can see in the mug that the edges are clean, it didn't squish into the mug at all. Then there are two photos of the lather. The first one was taken at 11:29. I put the brush in a bowl (to catch drips) and went to the grocery store. I took the second picture when I got home at 12:35. If the lather "hold" time is an indication of success then I'd have to say that this ones a keeper! Thank you Silver Fox!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 7, 2015)

Love the name! Looks nice and creamy!


----------



## Susie (Dec 7, 2015)

I did not reply because I have never made shaving soap.  

However, the soap and lather look awesome!


----------



## KatyP (Dec 7, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Love the name! Looks nice and creamy!



I wish I could take credit, but the name is not mine. There is a user here on SMF that wrote an article on this particular soap. He uses the name Silver Fox. It is great, though! 

I tend to come up with boring names, like naming things after a scent or ingredient. "Carrot Soap". Ooooh, sounds fancy. It's actually something I should work on. The reality is that my boring carrot soap actually contains carrots grown from seed in my own garden, organic rose hip seed and tamanu oils, and a host of other glorious things. It really needs a glorious name! Maybe I should give it some gold mica sparkle on top and call it 14 Carrot Gold?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

The Silver Fox recipe is LBussy's (Lee's), one of our resident 'crazy, wet-shaving dudes' . He named it Silver Fox in honor of his dad, who was known as 'Silver Fox' in his family. 


Katy- if I had to guess, it sounds like things went so fast for you because of how big your crockpot was in relation to your batch size. I could be wrong, but I think that's also probably why your soap also came out harder (the larger cooking surface area/shallow depth of the batter caused the rate of evaporation to proceed at a more rapid pace than normal). That's my theory anyway. 


IrishLass


----------



## cgsample (Dec 7, 2015)

This recipe was my very first attempt at making soap.  I used a small 1.5qt crock pot and didn't even test for zap until after a two hour cook.  I spooned 2oz portions into small Glad 4oz cups.  A day later, thinking it was too hard and lumpy, I used my thumb to push down all the lumps and push out any air pockets.  After massaging it awhile, it took on a Silly Putty texture.  I think it turned out great, but I did use tallow?

If my Cyber Monday FOs ever get here, I'll do it again!


----------



## LBussy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi KatyP, thanks for letting us know of your success!

It sounds as if everything went well for you.  I'm so glad you were able to achieve success, and most of all that you are pleased with what you've done. 

As far as your questions:  Lard and Tallow are a fair replacement  Certainly there's no reason you can't switch so long as you adjust the formula.  I would expect lard to bring a little less stable lather and a little more conditioning than tallow, but at the rate we use tallow and the supplemental Stearic Acid, I see no reason it could not be effective.  It certainly looks like it was!  That stability is all from teh Stearic acid we add.

On the cook:  I expect IL is right about the increased surface area.  My articles were written with an eye to someone with absolutely no soapmaking experience getting in and making some soap.  That small crockpot I show has the advantage of allowing a smaller batch effectively, but also the disadvantage of making it tough to get an even cook.  I noticed that even with me being extra careful, I could get pockets of unreacted lye well past the time they should have been gone.  Cooking for that much longer means that much more stirring which is a good thing.  Cooking also is not a bad thing, so I erred on the side of safer soap.

The consistency I get is about like cold modeling clay.  It's smooshable but not much.  If you want it softer, and there's not much "need" for it to be, you can grate it, add water, and cook a little (rebatch).  I have recently found that adding SL makes the consistency MUCH easier to work with hot, and leaves it even harder when cool.  Maybe an addendum to my articles about changing the consistent is in order for folks who for whatever reason are concerned or looking for something different.

Give it about a week and let DH try it. A month is even better (but not by a huge amount).  I've shaved with it right out of the pot.  Seriously .. instead of cleaning I whipped up a brushfull.    Let us know what DH thinks of your newest compulsion when he does try it. 

What fragrance did you use?  Is DH experienced with shaving soaps?  What sort does he like if so?


----------



## madooeiei (Dec 7, 2015)

It's actually something I should work on.
app เล่นสล็อต บน android


----------



## KatyP (Dec 7, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Hi KatyP, thanks for letting us know of your success!


I am honored that you gave me your thoughts. I feel a bit like a a second rate actor doing a remake of Indiana Jones and here you are, Harrison Ford, stopping in to see my little movie. Thank you -- for commenting, for sharing your recipe and for the well written instructions.



LBussy said:


> On the cook:  I expect IL is right about the increased surface area.  My articles were written with an eye to someone with absolutely no soapmaking experience getting in and making some soap.



I may give it another go this week then. I do own a much smaller crockpot. It holds about 16 oz. I'd have to scale the recipe, but that's not a problem (because SoapCalc and I are best friends). That ought to provide some definitive answers. I don't have much soaping experience, but I have learned a few important things -- to read everything, to listen to those who have "been there, done that", and to always try things for myself before coming to any conclusions. I like that last bit, it means I get to make more soap. 



LBussy said:


> Maybe an addendum to my articles about changing the consistent is in order for folks who for whatever reason are concerned or looking for something different.



I'm sure that would be much appreciated!



LBussy said:


> Let us know what DH thinks of your newest compulsion when he does try it.
> What fragrance did you use?  Is DH experienced with shaving soaps?  What sort does he like if so?



DH is a man of few words, and he takes great pride in always being honest. As a nurse he often has to tell people things that they don't want to hear. So he has no problem at all giving me criticism when I ask his opinion. I gave him the soap & brush when he got up for work today and asked him to give it a try. After his shower I asked him what he thought, and he said "It's good". That may not sound like a glowing review, but believe me it was! He has been shaving his head every single day for about 10 years, and he takes his bald head very seriously. Up until now he has never used anything but average bar soap, but I'm guessing we have a new convert.  
The FO that I used was BB's "Bonsai". He can't smell anything (that's a nurse self defense mechanism), but I thought he smelled good. It came in a "men's sampler" that had 1/2 ounce bottles of several different scents. Bonsai was one that everyone in our house liked. I have also tried Wasabi from the same sampler and it would have been good choice for this soap as well. I haven't tried the others yet, but I'm sure I'll be trying them soon!


----------



## LBussy (Dec 8, 2015)

You flatter me, I'm just a duffer.  I owe a lot to the folks here and only wanted to share back.  If I had to be an actor though, Harrison Ford would be on my list. 

I seriously would not sweat the timing too much.  If you need a little more workability then maybe switch to a 30% lye concentration.  Like I said the article was written to be foolproof.  I did a batch over the weekend that was done in 30 mins.   If you are experienced enough to know it's done, then it's done. 

Dad would be thrilled if he knew his influence continued.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 8, 2015)

Also bear in mind that it might take a few times to get it lathering how he is used to - not all soaps play the same way and some need more time than others while some need more water than others. 

This sort of recipe is lovely to use. Mine is slightly different than the one that Lee put in his instructions, but it produces a lot of lather. I loaded my brush for 20 seconds and had this lot LEFT AFTER my three pass shave!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 8, 2015)

KatyP said:


> I wish I could take credit, but the name is not mine. There is a user here on SMF that wrote an article on this particular soap. He uses the name Silver Fox. It is great, though!
> 
> I tend to come up with boring names, like naming things after a scent or ingredient. "Carrot Soap". Ooooh, sounds fancy. It's actually something I should work on. The reality is that my boring carrot soap actually contains carrots grown from seed in my own garden, organic rose hip seed and tamanu oils, and a host of other glorious things. It really needs a glorious name! Maybe I should give it some gold mica sparkle on top and call it 14 Carrot Gold?


 
I'd call it something simple like "Home Grown Carrots" or something.

Regarding naming:
http://www.millersoap.com/soapertypes.html
*"The Namers:* When the booth down the hall has _Purple Passion Pear_, _Stud Bubbles_ and _Cleopatra_ ... and you have Pear, Bay Rum, and Honey-Almond, you know you have run into a Namer."


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 8, 2015)

I pretty much always name my soaps after the FOs. The FO names are usually pretty good and it makes it easy to remember! When I use BB's BRV, I call the soap Black Raspberry Vanilla b/c it have a vanilla scent to me, and if I use the WSP version of BRV, I just call it Black Raspberry b/c it doesn't have any vanilla scent to my nose. I'm pretty lazy with names.


----------



## KatyP (Dec 8, 2015)

As if I needed more proof that the soap had turned out well... DH just got off work after putting 16 hours in at the hospital. He usually walks in the door, has a bite of the kids' breakfast, and heads off to sleep. Today he came in the door, skipped breakfast, and headed to the shower with the brush & mug in his hand. Victory!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm lazy with names too or I just stink at it..

My husband love my shave soap.  It's so exciting when you find something the guys love.   Though he likes everything I make for him.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 8, 2015)

LBussy said:


> You flatter me, I'm just a duffer.  I owe a lot to the folks here and only wanted to share back.  If I had to be an actor though, Harrison Ford would be on my list.
> 
> I seriously would not sweat the timing too much.  If you need a little more workability then maybe switch to a 30% lye concentration.  Like I said the article was written to be foolproof.  I did a batch over the weekend that was done in 30 mins.   If you are experienced enough to know it's done, then it's done.
> 
> Dad would be thrilled if he knew his influence continued.



Lee, you are making me want to make shaving soap- and I don't know a single person who shaves their face with anything but a cheap electric razor, and even not very often at that...........:mrgreen:

You are contributing to my obsession!


----------



## LBussy (Dec 8, 2015)

Yoop, from like that other forum owned by the same dude?  If so its only fair.  Some of your recipes there caused me to get back into it.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 8, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Yoop, from like that other forum owned by the same dude?  If so its only fair.  Some of your recipes there caused me to get back into it.



Ha.  You got me there......................


----------

